
Why Social Media is Shit - makeramen
http://www.slideshare.net/luketipping/why-social-media-is-shit-10285826
======
rosenthall
While I think a _few_ of his points are going too far, (especially the one
about the environment), I think overall he makes a good point. Particularly
the difference between our identity online and our real identity.

Often people over-invest in their online identity, since it's a path of least
resistance to credibly maintain a certain image of yourself. Working on
performing in person is hard.

